# growth on lower lip of spilo cf (or rhom)



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hey i just got 2 spilo cf's (or some think they are rhoms). anyway, 1 of em has a growth on the lower lip, white, and hard to tell if cottony. anyway, i treated the entire 55 (just the 2 small spilos are in there) with a fungicide (JUNGLE's "Fungus clear") and added 15 tblsps of salt in the morning, will repeat tonight). i'm assuming its a fungus just want 2nd opinions.

not sure if it was there yesterday when i got em. it sure wasn't as pronounced as it is now if it was there yesterday, but i don't think it was anyway cuz i would have noticed.

so...2 rounds of salt each first 2 days, then down to 1/day...hopefully gone by fourth day (sunday) as the fungicide says should be gone by 3rd or 4th day. does all this sound appropriate course of action?

attaching pics, sorry but the quality ain't that great but i am a newb with digital cameras.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wtf, the pic isn't supposed to look THAT BAD at all, looks diff on my HD, wtf...will try again


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

trying another pic


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Can't tell with that pic....
If it looks like a white pimple on the chin, I wouldn't worry about it. P's have a tendancy to bump in to things and that's what causes that.
Mine have had it off and on..
Try and take a clearer pic........


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

grrr i don't know why they look like that...not on my end...will try again later.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ya maybe, or even probably that cuz his behavior hasn't changed at all and he is eating fine, heh....voraciously


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Add aquarium salt during your water changes!!! Helps with mine!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

another try w/out modifying pic at all


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i give up...gah...never had problems with my kodak dig or software be4, ah well i'll just do a water change on sat or sun but keep adding lil salt.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

heh looks like a brainscan online


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

last try


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

maybe crappy aol and their art files, thank god getting brodaband back on monday


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

resize the pictures.it might help


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> resize the pictures.it might help


 ok


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

i have the same on my super red its a defect should go away soon im told....


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------

